# Almost a month in...I might make an Ebike my other toy.



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Probably only see an mtb trail for winter snow packed or dark before 5:30pm shoulder season night ride/get out of the house and spin around kinda stuff. Cool for snowmobile trail/mtn passes and exploring unclimbable mining roads. It's over the top, I'm blown away with what a class-1 can climb. Figured for between $1400-$2400, just buy an overstock 2017 and call it a commuter with benefits.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I thought this was one of those trolling mimics of a similar post (and that other post probably should be trolled). This is exactly why I want to get a conversion (I could buy it today but I'll wait until end of Summer). To get to the top of a real mountain, mining roads, travel and explore much farther than a normal pedal session, etc.


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

The H company might not make the same mistake(?) Twice. That was my only spending trigger. Prices will probably go down like overpriced fatbikes from a few years back. At some point down the road, figure motor and battery should have a somewhat fixed add on cost of under 1k wholesale. I basically bought a $1200ish fat bike for $2400 with the Yam e add on. Would anyone actually buy a Focus-n-er-Pivot on this spawinkie for 9k if the same bike wasn't e-$10k compliant?


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Riding the 22lb 29er ti hardtail the last week, good times. Tonight was a bit of a family challenge, kid almost asleep and I'm two beers in. Time to hydrate and take a ride on the e side.


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Moose, deer and coyotes stand back more with the e !


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

I was more open to trail e access before riding/experienceing e. Strangely, I now have a more negative emotion when I see mtb e-bikes. Kind of like "why would you ride that on this?"
On the other hand, I smile when I see an old duffer geting after it on E-IAGRA.
Communities should just test/allow on select MUT and get some data before shooting the hostage.


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

If you half-stroke the down-stroke on the two-stroke throttle bumps, a long steep climb does not take much juice. Almost becomes a slow motion pump track. (Yamaha PW)

Steeper and larger throttle bumps then pic looks, about a 1000' fall line climb


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

Turd said:


> If you half-stroke the down-stroke on the two-stroke throttle bumps, a long steep climb does not take much juice. Almost becomes a slow motion pump track. (Yamaha PW)
> 
> Steeper and larger throttle bumps then pic looks, about a 1000' fall line climb
> View attachment 1196061
> View attachment 1196062


Cool pics


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Novelty is waning, the e force hasn't overtaken my sole. Or maybe it has in a good way, I ride more now because of it. Basically late night mid-week rides after all the family obligations are over. Road spins, dipping in and out of strange foothill dead end trails that harbor homeless or kids smoking pot. I'll probably end up getting shot, look like some cop rolling up on something. When the weekend comes, I feel more fired up to grab the peddle bike and get an extra flogging. 
Rain, rain go away... I might not live another day.


----------

